# Blown In Cellulose Contacting Concrete



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will need more than a 1" hole to push the cellulose but that would work.

Dense packing is not easy with the little blowers you get from Home Depot and may require a professional blower machine.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Although I am not excited about using foam, this may be a good application for it. Can you get someone to spray closed cell foam through the holes, or is that too iffy? (I'd hate to hear about your floor inching up a bit from the expanding foam. Hmmm. ???) I really don't know why, but I don't like the concept of cellulose against a slab. If I did that, I would make sure that the floor above was vapor open.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If he went with foam, they do have lower pressure spray foam (i.e. drip foam), but the aren't cheap.

You will be much cheaper just removing the sub-floor entirely and insulating the area with rigid/spray combination.


----------



## kaalapurushha (Jun 6, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> If he went with foam, they do have lower pressure spray foam (i.e. drip foam), but the aren't cheap.
> 
> You will be much cheaper just removing the sub-floor entirely and insulating the area with rigid/spray combination.


 
You mean using XPS and great stuff to seal the edges?

I was wary of removing the subfloor since I am not sure yet if it is nailed or screwed, and I am assuming that it may extend under the wall (There is a non load-bearing wall that makes a small closet.

I suppose I could just get a circular saw and make very straight cuts 6" or so from the wall?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

By the time that you remove parts of the floor and pay a SPF contractor to fill the area, you can probably do just as good a job by removing some of the subfloor and insulating the area.

Cut the subfloor a few inches from the wall as you mentioned and go that route.


----------

